# Clownfish/Chromi Questions



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

I purchased 5 Chromis about ten days ago and let them rule the tank for one week and everything was fine, one of them started to have all the symptoms of stress, not eating, resting on the bottom all the time etc. Then we put in two Clownfish and the next day the one chromi died. Now I have another Chromi starting to act the same was as the one that died. The other three seem really healthy and the clownfish seem healthy. Whats causing this? is it normal? any suggestions? Thanks

also one of my clowns has a tiny white speck behind his gill, should I be alarmed by this?


----------

